# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  KSL Glasgow - Court Action

## Burn KSL

Hi there,

I am in the middle of building a case against KLS in Glasgow and would like it if all the unhappy customers could reply.

Give me your thoughts on court, lets share ideas and put them to a stop. I had enough and feel it is now time to fight them. We need to work together and we will succeed if we put our minds to it. Our solicitor is sure we have a strong case but we need others to help so please reply if you can.

----------


## Cowboy Hair Clinic

Count me in, replied to other thread but might as well reply here too!

----------


## David666

agreed, I'm in all the way, whatever it takes.

----------


## Winston

Please keep this topic on one thread and take the time to read our Forum Posting Rules & Terms of Service under Physician Complaints. Please keep all commentary to the facts of your particular cases.  

Thank you for your understanding in this matter.

----------


## arniegold

Hi,

Yes I would be really interested in moving forward and trying to get something back. I am really angry at how I have been treated by KSL. Two transplants down the line and I am still filling my hair up with concealer. My hair looks ridiculous. Have a feeling of real disappointment as obviously I had convinced myself at this point in time I would have a full head of hair. The reality is that it is worse looking and I am now having to try and pursue these guys through court.

Where do we go from here then? As I said in previous thread I am only at month seven of my second transplant. This was done for free by KSL due the disgraceful "results" I got first time around. I know the industry line is you can't establish full results until month 12 but, as with first procedure, there has been zero growth so I know this "correction" procedure is going the same way as my original.

My next step is to phone my consultant who I have always dealt with and hear what he has to say. I know it's going to be the same as the last time, "the results will come, just need to be patient, wait till 12 months etc etc"

I also have a couple of concerns regarding taking case to court. One of them being that I was so disgusted with my first transplant result I stopped paying the finance company and defaulted on my loan. Out of a matter of principle there was no way I was paying £300 a month for that. It made my blood boil every time I seen the DD coming out of my bank. Not only have they ruined my hair they have ruined my credit file lol. The point is I don't know how that would stand in court if I have, strictly speaking, not paid for my procedure. Another problem I have is that I did not tell anyone apart from my parents and business partner about me having the work done on my hair. If I go to court with an action then it will be public record.

Have any of you guys managed to have any of your KSL disaster fixed elsewhere locally? I have heard DHI and Glasgow Clinic are pretty good. Is it worth me going to see one of these companies for a consultation and get a proper evaluation of the damage KSL have done to me and to see if it can be corrected? As I said in previous thread I have came to terms with the fact that I will need to get this sorted as I am nowhere near having a full head of hair as promised. I am looking in a mirror as I type this post in my office and my hair is a joke. I cannot even work it in to any sort of style. They have left me with a big thick bushy fringe and a thinning top with lots of scalp visible. My fringe is all wavy at the front and the middle of my head is filled with concealer. To know I should be sitting with a full head of hair right now if it wasn't for these guys really depresses me. I feel like I have lost a period of my life as I am paranoid to go out to clubs and I don't want to get into relationships etc because of this. Then I have the thought that I need to go through the procedure all over again and having to wait, take time of work, cost etc is soul destroying.

I did notice last year that KSL had many bad reviews on their Facebook page. I was keeping an eye on that and funnily enough it disappeared then reappeared with good reviews. Exact same thing happened with their google reviews, although a fairly recent one star review has been left. I often think how the hell can they get away with this without the press getting involved, people documenting their stories on Facebook or Twitter etc and then I think of the fact that I wouldn't be brave enough to come forward publicly and do it so I suppose that answers my question on how they can get away with it.

----------


## David666

arniegold, what you shouldn't do is just sit back and accept it, I realise it is an embarrassing subject but KSL hair cannot under any circumstances be allowed to get away with this, I would contact the finance company and explain to them why you have stopped paying them, their may be some clause in the terms and condition that KSL hair have to live up too also, which might offer you a way out of paying, next I wouldn't bother phoning them, firstly because its a waste of time, they don't return calls and secondly it isn't accountable, use email with receive and read receipts, in your emails mention the supply of goods and services act 1982, in particular part 2 section 13, which states a service must be conducted with reasonable skill and care, and your intent, not that KSL hair will respond, but it lays a foundation for legal action having followed the correct escalation, I would also encourage you to leave reviews around the internet, google for a start and also various cosmetic clinic review sites their is, take photos and post them too, and only post facts and be 100% honest, not that you would need to lie in the slightest. for legal action it depends on what side of the border you are on, as you will need a solicitor in Scotland, finally take everything they say with a pinch of salt they are salesmen that's all and do not let them scare you with legal threats either the CEO is a complete coward of the highest order.

----------


## arniegold

David,

Yeah I do realise that to get any result I will have to take action. What reviews have you left on google & social media as I have spent quite a bit of time looking and right now I can only find one negative review on google. I have not seen anyone complaining & detailing timeline of bad service/growth with photographic evidence anywhere.

I am in Scotland. Are you? Are all of the guys on here who are planning some form of action going to use same solicitor?

I have seen the CEO in the office when I have been in for laser etc but I have not had any dialogue or dealings with him. In what way is he a coward? I have heard stories about him threatening people with violence etc, not saying these rumours are true though and it wouldn't put me off complaining just wondering what made you think this? I am quite surprised there has not been violence in that office between customers and staff due to the amount of terrible results people have had and money they have lost.

----------


## David666

I've reviewed on a few sites and google with pictures but the pictures seem hard to find, yes I'm in Scotland too, I would google medical compensation and start from there, their as various no win no fee firms to be found, I wouldn't believe the CEO of KSL hair threatening people, he is small ugly bloke who wouldn't pose a physical threat to most, however he isn't shy in quoting his "legal team" if you threaten to publishes KSL hair`s train wreck services, anyone  with any sense of decency or courage would acknowledge their mistakes and put them right one way or another, but not SL, no he is a special kind of A hole. He would not even speak to me on the phone, I have been polite and patient, I nearly got him to phone, but he kept putting it off and then obviously chickened out, either that or he was too busy spending our money at the bar at St Andrews golf course.  twitter is the best place to complain, do you believe KSL hair uses the hash tag bestinthebusiness that in its self is an insult...

----------


## Burn KSL

Right gentlemen,

We need to speak somewhere else and not on this. Has anyone any ideas on where about we can do this. I have a old email address I could use and get you all on that.

To get the ball rolling I need to know some things from you guys. We need a report done, an assessment of the quality of work carried out etc. Bad thing is it will be costing anywhere from £500 - £1500. This might be better for someone that will fit into the legal aid category, this we need to sort out. All we need is one report to start this off, the legal team have to then asses this and then know how to pursue it. They are a big UK outfit and will be looking to win so this stage is important.

I need everyone to stay focused and not feel defeated, this is hopefully the beginning of then end for us.

I have been told to,

Get a similar looking page on Facebook to KSL, It can have KSL but will need to have the meaning in the sign. We need followers, keeping everything factual. Posting pictures, our experiences, money, contract information etc. 
We also need to get on twitter and do the same there, everything needs to be kept clean and again factual.

This we can not discuss on this, so any ideas on where to meet please reply.. we will win!

----------


## Dannyfire

Sorry to hear about your dealings with KSL earlier this year I nearly got sucked into their scam adverts, I saw an Instagram post saying book before end of jan and get £2k off, all their celeb pics looked good so I thought I’d found the perfect place. Even the pay on finance part seemed good

So glad I never went through with it, hope you guys get sorted out.

Oh also their slogan “best in the business” is really annoying

----------


## David666

burn ksl, not sure on the best way to get everyone on to some sort of chat group, but if you post an old email we could all email you, maybe that would be a start. also anyone savvy on twitter and Facebook to make some pages? I am not too clued up on twitter to be honest, but I think that's the best platform to use as KSL only uses that now.

----------


## Simon KSL

Good Evening Gentleman, while you are all very comfortable hiding behind your avatars and fake names. How can we deal and respond to you if your not willing to tell us who you are? You certainly do not have any issues naming myself or the members of staff. Would you feel as comfortable if we named you? And just so we are clear KSL Hair has always stood by what it has promised regardless of what you are saying. And yes I Do agree with David that email is the best form of evidence and it can quickly be shown how we have responded to any and all customer concerns. The simple way to resolve any of your issues is to come in and speak to our staff. That doesnt cost any legal fees for you and Im sure you will be happy with your out come. However unpaid finance is unfortunately out of our hands and rests firmly with the bank and unfortunately will effect your future attempts to obtain credit. Please call us on 08000234050 or 01412486603 or *07867 339033‬ or email at info@kslhair.co.uk

----------


## mrclean

> Good Evening Gentleman, while you are all very comfortable hiding behind your avatars and fake names. How can we deal and respond to you if your not willing to tell us who you are? You certainly do not have any issues naming myself or the members of staff. Would you feel as comfortable if we named you? And just so we are clear KSL Hair has always stood by what it has promised regardless of what you are saying. And yes I Do agree with David that email is the best form of evidence and it can quickly be shown how we have responded to any and all customer concerns. The simple way to resolve any of your issues is to come in and speak to our staff. That doesn’t cost any legal fees for you and I’m sure you will be happy with your out come. However unpaid finance is unfortunately out of our hands and rests firmly with the bank and unfortunately will effect your future attempts to obtain credit. Please call us on 08000234050 or 01412486603 or *07867 339033‬ or email at info@kslhair.co.uk


 So you want everyone to post their real names?  Just by your response I can tell your company sucks.

----------


## Simon KSL

Hi Mr Clean, I don’t think a level playing field is no to much to ask. Do you? Comments and complaints made on any forum is easy to do if you hide behind a fake name. but when the accused responds how is that negative? and all we want to know is who is it? So then we can start working on a plan to resolve the issue.

----------


## Simon KSL

David666, Burn KSL, Cowboy Hair Clinic and Arnie Gold might be the names they where born with but I don’t recognise these names as clients of KSL Hair. So that’s why I ask them to contact us to verify each client name on 08000234050 or 01412486603 or *07867 339033‬. If they prefer to email then info@kslhair.co.uk 
Do you think I’m unreasonable now MrClean? 

Also let’s remember one thing. It was these gentlemen who chose a public forum to discuss this not us

Thank you for your comments

----------


## Simon KSL

https://youtu.be/9BY-03PGHyE

----------


## Simon KSL

https://youtu.be/GPAR-HoxNJ8

----------


## Simon KSL

https://youtu.be/__Y9lR16Hyg

----------


## Simon KSL

https://youtu.be/wADv05q4Gd4

----------


## Simon KSL

https://youtu.be/RSXq8ZpgCC0

----------


## Simon KSL

https://youtu.be/UnbqZFXEJBI

----------


## Simon KSL

This is a client testimonial from Brian McPherson he his happy for us to name him

I underwentFUE at KSL this week and I was very impressed with the professional and cheery attitude of both office staff and the medical team, before the procedure everything was fully explained and all questions were candidly answered, as for the procedure itself well it was relaxed pain free and quite an enjoyable experience, i was totally relaxed from start to finish. I went back 2 days later for a post op check and again I experienced top class serviceand the technician who done the implants was on hand to check her work which made me feel very satisfied with the whole KSL set up, i will be receiving email and text alerts reminding me off my follow up laser sessions and once again I was assured to phone at any time should I have any questions, Overall rating for my experience is a resounding 10/10 and I would recommend anybody thinking of this procedure to give KSL a visit. Brian.

----------


## Simon KSL

This is another client testimonial who is happy to be named Mr Scott Brown 

I approached KSL after visiting several similar clinics but after a relaxed and informative consultation I knew KSL was the place to go. Their staff are so pleasant, well presented and you feel like they genuinely care despite being extremely busy. It's now been 5 months since my procedure which was quick and virtually painless, I have to say I am over the moon with the results and there is somuch more to come. I can't speak highly enough or Simon, Andrew and the team and wish them all the best and further success.

----------


## David666

Well Simon, I'm sure you know exactly who I am, I haven't got a fake name or hiding anywhere, I've tried to have a conversation with you for months now to find an amical solution, but no you wont phone or answer the phone to me, and shall we mention my 7 hour round trip to meet you in you office that you didn't show up too?? I also have email proof of your trickery and lies, so lets air it all on a public forum because I've nothing to hide!! like I have told you numinous times via email, your company has the worst customer services I have ever seen, your empty promises and incompetence's are unbelievable, and now there are customers of yours you have actually damaged, affecting their life and confidence. this is only going to escalate now, you search KSL hair on GOOGLE and this forum pops up right underneath your website, 2 potential customers of yours commentated on here, so that's 2 people that wont have to deal with your train wreck services, but from your point of view that's 2 customers you've lost due to poor services and horrific customer services, and U tube videos of paid celebrities advertising your clinic, laughable. Simon you have my contact details, phone number, email, so feel free to call, or live on here if you prefer?

----------


## David666

gents, I have had the pleasure of more threats from KSL hair`s CEO, but I think he is starting to realise that he better start taking us seriously, I would encourage you all to contact him and tell him what you expect of him in the regard of compensation, he may be more inclined to listening now that this forum is gathering pace.

----------


## Simon KSL

Good afternoon Gentleman pls don’t hesitate to contact me regarding your grievances and I hope to be able to resolve these issues as quickly and smoothly as possible. Thank you

----------


## mrclean

> This is a client testimonial from Brian McPherson he his happy for us to name him
> 
> I underwentFUE at KSL this week and I was very impressed with the professional and cheery attitude of both office staff and the medical team, before the procedure everything was fully explained and all questions were candidly answered, as for the procedure itself well it was relaxed pain free and quite an enjoyable experience, i was totally relaxed from start to finish. I went back 2 days later for a post op check and again I experienced top class serviceand the technician who done the implants was on hand to check her work which made me feel very satisfied with the whole KSL set up, i will be receiving email and text alerts reminding me off my follow up laser sessions and once again I was assured to phone at any time should I have any questions, Overall rating for my experience is a resounding 10/10 and I would recommend anybody thinking of this procedure to give KSL a visit. Brian.


 Show us Brians before and after results after a year.

----------


## David666

Hmmmmm, in my experience a review that good would tend to be questionable to say the least, and knowing where it came from I think Karen Dunbars character from chewin the fat would say it best, I think I can smell shite, no I can definitely smell shite!

----------


## mrclean

Another big red flag with KSL is I can't find the Doctors they use to do the procedures.  Most reputable places have their Doctors profile on the website so you can do some research on them.  I could give a rats ass about meeting the consultant..I want to meet the guy doing the procedure.

----------


## Burn KSL

Also 5 youtube videos claiming good work, wow.. that is a lot claiming you deal with thousand of clients.

----------


## David666

gents, ive created a disposable email address to get this discussion away from prying eyes, feel free to contact me clearlynotthebest@gmx.com and lets escalate things.

----------


## Burn KSL

Please contact David and lets stop this from ever happening again.

Things are in motion chaps so lets keep the heads up. :-)

----------


## Paxman

> Good Evening Gentleman, while you are all very comfortable hiding behind your avatars and fake names. How can we deal and respond to you if your not willing to tell us who you are? You certainly do not have any issues naming myself or the members of staff. Would you feel as comfortable if we named you? And just so we are clear KSL Hair has always stood by what it has promised regardless of what you are saying. And yes I Do agree with David that email is the best form of evidence and it can quickly be shown how we have responded to any and all customer concerns. The simple way to resolve any of your issues is to come in and speak to our staff. That doesn’t cost any legal fees for you and I’m sure you will be happy with your out come. However unpaid finance is unfortunately out of our hands and rests firmly with the bank and unfortunately will effect your future attempts to obtain credit. Please call us on 08000234050 or 01412486603 or *07867 339033‬ or email at info@kslhair.co.uk


 That's funny you dodged out of several appointments I made with you on several occasions & I have had several emails ignored by you & your staff, which I have email evidence to prove it! You know exactly who I am & I've posted a public google review so the only person who is hiding is you! You like to hide behind your staff & don't deal with customers unless the post something online about you & you want them to remove it. ************************ I can't believe you even have the audacity to come on here making veiled threats to your own customers, you are an absolutely despicable human being!

----------


## David666

well said, never a truer word spoken.

----------


## Burn KSL

You are correct Paxman, they typical KSL way.

----------


## Phew

I'm so glad I've found this site as I was going to have a consultation with KSL Kent this week! I will now stay well clear having heard all of your cases. 

May I ask - would any of you have the FUE procedure again, but with another clinic? The reason I ask is that I'm wondering whether the probability of complication is just high or is it down to the specific Surgeon you have? If so, how I know who is good and who is bad? 

Thanks again for sharing your stories; I hope you get justice against KSL

----------


## mrclean

> I'm so glad I've found this site as I was going to have a consultation with KSL Kent this week! I will now stay well clear having heard all of your cases. 
> 
> May I ask - would any of you have the FUE procedure again, but with another clinic? The reason I ask is that I'm wondering whether the probability of complication is just high or is it down to the specific Surgeon you have? If so, how I know who is good and who is bad? 
> 
> Thanks again for sharing your stories; I hope you get justice against KSL


 You should be targeting specific doctors.  I researched HT for 5 years before I picked a surgeon but ultimately he did not want to do the procedure because the donor area was too thin.  The big thing is he said no.  Do you think KSL would of said no?
It sounds like like you need to do lots more research before you make a decision.

----------


## Burn KSL

Also,

Anyone that wishes to reply then please do in the right manner, stick to facts and no abusive language. Simon of staff at KSL might try to provoke you into a reaction, resulting you getting blocked on here and possible anywhere else. Resulting in your story not being heard and someone else going through the same traumatic experience you have gone through.

----------


## Dereklemon

Hi there. I’m in the middle of dealing with KSL Hair about my hair transplant. Really unhappy about my results after 12 months. Been told I can have a second procedure done. I don’t want to get this and would like to cancel it because why would you get another one done from KSL Hair when they haven’t done the first one right. Looking for some advice regarding this. I have taken the Financial package with them and was thinking about stopping the payments but I’m not sure if this is the right thing to do. 
I called KSL Hair yesterday 27/10/17 to find out if I could come to an agreement with them over cost. Ie stopping the payment after paying almost 1700 pounds. In which his reply was “we cannot stop the agreement because it’s been put over to shawbrooks credit  lenders” 
Would love some help regarding this.

----------


## Liverpool1888

Question for Simon that runs KSL - Are all your team who do the procedures qualifed? I'm asking this because as I know you have your male receptionist Involved in the procedures and I don't think he's properly trained and certified. Could you confirm that he is trained and holds the proper certifications required to do hair transplants same goes with your other staff please Simon? 
Also I got told by a inhouse source you had to shut down your Facebook page after unhappy customers venting how unhappy they were on it. Can you please confirm why you had to shut down your Facebook page?

----------


## Burn KSL

Hi Dereklemon, you can only do what you feel is right and what is to your benefit.

Could you please contact us on; clearlynotthebest@gmx.com and we can help you further.

----------


## Burn KSL

Liverpool1888, can I ask you to contact us on; clearlynotthebest@gmx.com.

We can help what what action to take etc. I've got things under way with a very well known solicitor, this could also be to your benefit.

----------


## David666

gents,
Another 2 of KSL hair`s disgruntled customers have complained directly to KSL Hair`s new General Manager in Glasgow this week, both refused refunds, how can anyone offer 100% satisfaction guarantee and not offer refunds?? no donor hair left to transplant and still no refund.

----------


## David666

KSL Hair Ltd have gone into liquidation as of 25/10/2017.    Their liquidators are Begbies Traynor - Finlay House, 10-14 West Nile Street, Glasgow.

Can anyone confirm this?

----------


## Liverpool1888

What makes you think they’ve went into liquidation?

----------


## David666

https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/o...M/appointments

----------


## Burn KSL

Strange, he might be starting to panic now.

----------


## marcus1

> Hi,
> 
> Yes I would be really interested in moving forward and trying to get something back. I am really angry at how I have been treated by KSL. Two transplants down the line and I am still filling my hair up with concealer. My hair looks ridiculous. Have a feeling of real disappointment as obviously I had convinced myself at this point in time I would have a full head of hair. The reality is that it is worse looking and I am now having to try and pursue these guys through court.
> 
> Where do we go from here then? As I said in previous thread I am only at month seven of my second transplant. This was done for free by KSL due the disgraceful "results" I got first time around. I know the industry line is you can't establish full results until month 12 but, as with first procedure, there has been zero growth so I know this "correction" procedure is going the same way as my original.
> 
> My next step is to phone my consultant who I have always dealt with and hear what he has to say. I know it's going to be the same as the last time, "the results will come, just need to be patient, wait till 12 months etc etc"
> 
> I also have a couple of concerns regarding taking case to court. One of them being that I was so disgusted with my first transplant result I stopped paying the finance company and defaulted on my loan. Out of a matter of principle there was no way I was paying £300 a month for that. It made my blood boil every time I seen the DD coming out of my bank. Not only have they ruined my hair they have ruined my credit file lol. The point is I don't know how that would stand in court if I have, strictly speaking, not paid for my procedure. Another problem I have is that I did not tell anyone apart from my parents and business partner about me having the work done on my hair. If I go to court with an action then it will be public record.
> ...


 :


arniegold, sorry to hear about your dilemma with ksl, I had a transplant in Glasgow clinic around 2 and a half months ago and although still early doors, I think the early signs are looking very promising. I am not expecting any sort of real change till around the 4th or 5th months and even then this is still early for a transplant. after years of deliberation over where to go for my transplant (UK and overseas) i have heard horror stories about ksl from all over, and a lot of companies getting repair work after failed attempts at ksl. that being said I've also know a couple of lads who have been to ksl and have had good results, but it seems the bad far outweighs the good. good luck no matter what road you go down

----------


## Burn KSL

Information to help.

If you are in doupt or feel you are being sold a product that sounds too good to be true.

This is the NHS take on minoxidil, finasteride and ultra violet hair treatment (laser);
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/hair-l...ttern-baldness

Also just general information on the procedures;
https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/cosmet...ransplant.aspx

If anyone in Scotland has any concerns regarding a clinic, then help is at hand;

Independent Healthcare Enquiry Line: 0131 623 4342 or email on hcis.clinicregulation@nhs.net

Any issues of regarding the competence of the "doctors" can be reported to the General Medical Council as they are the regulating body for doctors.

----------


## Liverpool1888

> https://youtu.be/UnbqZFXEJBI


 This is paul who also acts as the receptionist and also helps out in the hair transplants even though he has had zero training.

Paul’s hair transplant looked horrendous after 12 months and that is defo one of those human hair pieces that get stuck on to your head.....don’t be fooled this boy was practically bald and there’s no way in hell KSL got they kind of results from one transplant.

Multi talented receptionist which zero medical training.

----------


## Doosy

Hi guys I can relate to an earliere comment, first (terrible!) procedure for me at the west regent st premises was done by an English gentleman called Peter,when I had my second treatment it was the receptionist girl Lauren who was inserting the grafts into my head. Judging by the way the grafts have grown in she should stick to receptionist work, i fell for their promises too and want to wish you good luck with the court action against them, if i can help in any way i would be delighted.

----------


## Burn KSL

Hi Doosy,

Sorry to hear you have fallen victim to KSL as well.
If you would like to stay in contact then could I ask you to please get in touch through; clearlynotthebest@gmx.com.

We are speaking collectively on the email and are all keen to get justice. Simon has put KSL into liquidation to try and stop us from court but he can try. The more people we can drum up the better for all of us, we will succeed.

----------


## fundeer

Hi i,m willing to support this argument

----------


## fundeer

Hi Dereklemon, i am in the same boat as you, i dont wish to have another HT, just want my direct debit stopped. i have already paid over £3500. Has anyone ever got there money back???

----------


## fundeer

Burn KSL i have sent you a email

----------


## fundeer

You can count me in aswell

----------


## fundeer

Burn KSL  I have been in touch with a solicitor today. He is interested in taking our case. Get in touch with me.

----------


## Burn KSL

Hi Fundeer,

Could you please get in contact through this email address; clearlynotthebest@gmx.com

Also the Facebook page KSL the truth, like and share everything. Leave your experience as well if you like.

We will explain more privately, there is a lot to go through. We also have a company already acting for us. This is already and in the middle of gathering  all we need for the big bit.

----------


## firstaidkit1

> This is paul who also acts as the receptionist and also helps out in the hair transplants even though he has had zero training.
> 
> Pauls hair transplant looked horrendous after 12 months and that is defo one of those human hair pieces that get stuck on to your head.....dont be fooled this boy was practically bald and theres no way in hell KSL got they kind of results from one transplant.
> 
> Multi talented receptionist which zero medical training.


 Correct on it being a piece

----------


## ShooterMcGavin

Ive just sent an email to clearlynotthebest@gmx.com. I would like to involve myself with this. Its not even enough to get my money back. KSL need put out of business, they are ruining peoples lives!

----------


## Carma

> Hi there,
> 
> I am in the middle of building a case against KLS in Glasgow and would like it if all the unhappy customers could reply.
> 
> Give me your thoughts on court, lets share ideas and put them to a stop. I had enough and feel it is now time to fight them. We need to work together and we will succeed if we put our minds to it. Our solicitor is sure we have a strong case but we need others to help so please reply if you can.


 I met these cowboys in 2014, long story short I have spent thousands getting their work removed and getting my skin back to normal. I was lucky and got every penny back that I ever gave these cowboys. Simon and andrew know exactly who I am. Came across this news about ksl hair in the paper yesterday so I went on the truth facebook page and I have since been in contact with the lawyers from that page. I do not have facebook but I will provide my contact details to whoever would like to discuss my story. I live close to glasgow. Best of luck gents.

----------


## Liverpool1888

Thats great you got your money back. You should inbox the KSL Hair The Truth page as Im sure the boys would like to hear from you.

----------


## Carma

I don't have facebook to inbox them, you are more than welcome to do so on my behalf. I have got rid of my transplant and the skin that was the recipient area is now next to perfect. My mates say that you wouldn't know a thing. I now just shave my head with clippers every 3 days or so, which is what I should have done to begin with. I have contacted the lawyers on the truth facebook page and will provide all the evidence needed including pictures. There is a wee place in glasgow who will remove your transplant and fix your recipient area that will no doubt look like the surface of the moon. Non surgical and not expensive. I am not sure how to private message so if someone could let me know that would be great. I am more than happy to pass my contact details privately.

----------


## 3rd time lucky

I have just noticed this site / thread after finding out yesterday by chance that the KSL Glasgow clinic had closed (was looking for their phone number online as was due a post op. review & light treatment but had no text reminder and my appointment the previous week had been cancelled). I happened to stray on to the Sun newspaper article.
As my membership name suggests I was on my 3rd procedure to achieve acceptable result.
I have noted elsewhere a lawyer / solicitor in Glasgow being referred to for contact, and intended doing so next week.
I perceviered with further ops. as I didn't rate my chances of a refund given that KSL had received all their money and this exceeded the limit for a small claims court and no finance had been used as payment.
I am quite willing to get involved in any case, particularly against Simon Lindsay and those in the know that there was deliberate deceipt and malpractice at play.
I

----------


## Carma

Welcome 3rd time lucky. I only found out the other day after reading the paper. I also got in touch with the lawyers who are jones and whyte of glasgow. Give them a call.

----------


## 3rd time lucky

Thanks for the reply Carma.

I have sent an email to the address given on an earlier message to this thread, and had thought the lawyers referred to in your reply was Jones & Whyte, from the 'KSL hair the truth' Facebook page.

Thanks for advice.

----------


## Carma

I also replied to the email on this thread, have not got a reply yet. Yes thats the lawyers I am talking about. I am led to believe that my surgeon did not have a license to practice in the uk, I also believe that this was confirmed by the gmc. His face is plastered on the the ksl truth page.

----------


## Saw

Any update on this? I'm in a similar situation

----------


## 3rd time lucky

I haven't taken any further action as just been so busy work wise & personally, also less urgency since i am less likely than others to have any recource to being compensated for all my inconvenience / expense not to mention anguish & stress.

I may however make the effort to contact the lawyers mentioned to discuss any need for my 'story' should it help matters (should some form of action be taken against the individuals involved).

----------


## nasa 1

hello i need some help  as ksl have caused me some stress and loss of a large amount of cash

----------


## KPhope

I had a consultation with them this year, they seemed pretty aggressive with me so I'm glad I trusted my instincts I learnt a number of years back from the scammers that are Advanced Hair Studio (avoid totally). I also didn't like Vinci in Glasgow. Seemed dodgy with their sales as well and they didn't even inspect my scalp laxity when I said I wanted an FUT. Always be cautious.

----------


## Saw

When I get past the Shawbrook KSL case I'll need to get some work done to fix.

Who would you recommend?

----------


## bullitnut

I Hope you all get some resolve and these KSL scumbags get what they deserve. Makes my blood boil that clinics like this are still getting away with mutilating peoples heads in this day and age.

----------

